# The Dimholt Road (rank 260 IAPLC 2014)



## James Marshall (11 Nov 2014)

The inspiration for this scape, as you might have guessed from the title, came from the Lord of the Rings. For the general plan I used yet another of my derbyshire photos. I'm very pleased with my iaplc placement this year, although its lower than last year's i feel this scape is more my usual style.





Tank:  ADA 60p
Lighting:  2 x 36Watt PC T5 lamps (ADA solar 2)
Filter:  Eheim Prof 3e
Hardscape:  Baltic rock, Lava rock
Plants:  Eleocharis sp. ‘mini’, Taxiphyllum sp. ‘flame’, Hemianthus callitrichoides, Vesicularia ferriei, Vesicularia dubyana, Taxiphyllum sp. ‘spikey’, Riccia fluitans
Fish/Shrimp:  Boraras brigittae, Danio margaritatus, Caridina japonica


----------



## allan angus (11 Nov 2014)

another great scape  you are very good at this wish i had as much flair


----------



## navneethtk (11 Nov 2014)

Amazing presentation! Really good interpretation of your inspiration.

Sent from my Panasonic P11


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 Nov 2014)

It's amazing what you can do with 60p these days...


----------



## Julian (12 Nov 2014)

How did you attach the Riccia to the rock in top/middle?


----------

